# Is Rags a Dwarf Lop or not?



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Rags was sold to me by [email protected] as a dwarf lop. However, since coming on here more regularly plus owning Rory who was also a dwarf lop, i've been wondering whether she is actually a dwarf lop, or a moxed breed/different breed of bunny.

There's some below that show her at various ages - what do you guys think? She also has funny ears - one is ALWAYS down and can't seem to be able to lift up without help at all - once it's up, it flops straight back down again, and the other one sticks up at a silly half angle and doesn't seem to know where it wants to be. She can also move it independently - if she's annoyed, she flicks it at me :lol:!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm, I wouldnt say she was a full dwarf lop personally, but she is definately a lop X if she isnt. She is gorgeous tho!
I had a Lionhead X(Hop) who's ears were add odd angles  Everyone on here knows him as the Jumper Wearing Bunny 

*Heidi*


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> Hmm, I wouldnt say she was a full dwarf lop personally, but she is definately a lop X if she isnt. She is gorgeous tho!
> I had a Lionhead X(Hop) who's ears were add odd angles  Everyone on here knows him as the Jumper Wearing Bunny
> 
> *Heidi*


I'm fairly sure she's not a full dwarf lop....if you look at the pics of Rory below you'll probably see why after looking at him and then at her i started thinking, 'hmmm!'


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh its the ears and the different shaped head that are making me think that shes not a full lop, maybe a Lionhead/Lop cos they dont always have manes and its a common cross.

I dunno if Rascal is a proper lop or not cos he was an RSPCA bun who was found as a stray! So no background, but I loves him! It'll be nice to get some that are actually what they are supposed to be!

*Heidi*


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Perhaps a Mini Lop cross.... Although I have to say, even in pure-bred Dwarf Lops sometimes one comes along where the ears don't lop fully. Best indication is size and weight... how much does your weigh?


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> Yeh its the ears and the different shaped head that are making me think that shes not a full lop, maybe a Lionhead/Lop cos they dont always have manes and its a common cross.
> 
> I dunno if Rascal is a proper lop or not cos he was an RSPCA bun who was found as a stray! So no background, but I loves him! It'll be nice to get some that are actually what they are supposed to be!
> 
> *Heidi*


Judging from the photos of Rory would you say he was a dwarf lop? His history was of neglect before I got him, so i dont know if the old owners (loathe to call them that but there you go) were telling the truth...i think he was more of a dwarf lop than Rags is but i don't know enough to be certain!

I completely agree though, whatever Ragsy is i loves her to bits  and the Rorster too...I miss my little grumbly man 

Why was your bunny known for jumper wearing? Should i take that as a literal statement....:lol:?


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Perhaps a Mini Lop cross.... Although I have to say, even in pure-bred Dwarf Lops sometimes one comes along where the ears don't lop fully. Best indication is size and weight... how much does your weigh?


She is the perfect rabbit weight according to the vet....however, the exact figure has temporarily escaped me. I'm pretty sure it was around 3.5-4 lb


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Zippstar said:


> She is the perfect rabbit weight according to the vet....however, the exact figure has temporarily escaped me. I'm pretty sure it was around 3.5-4 lb


Mini Lops are about 3lb 6oz... Dwarf Lops are about 5lbs. She could easily be a cross between the two.... before the smaller lops were properly classified, I had Dwarf Lops and what were then known as "netherland dwarf lops" and a cross between the two often gave ones whose ears didn't go down properly, at the same weight as yours


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Id say shes a dwarf cross too,she doesnt look like a mini id say probably a dwarf cross some sort of uppy ear bunny


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Zippstar said:


> Why was your bunny known for jumper wearing? Should i take that as a literal statement....:lol:?


Yeh its literally!
He was an old man who lived on his own and I was worried when he was out on his run that he would get too cold.... so...










Then my mum knitted him one: His technicolour jumper 









*Heidi*


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> Yeh its literally!
> He was an old man who lived on his own and I was worried when he was out on his run that he would get too cold.... so...
> 
> 
> ...


Those pictures just made my day  having a bad day at work at the moment but nipped on here quickly and that made me smile. Bless his little cotton....(jumper) socks! Was he a rescue bun?


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

crofty said:


> Id say shes a dwarf cross too,she doesnt look like a mini id say probably a dwarf cross some sort of uppy ear bunny


Aren't dwarf lops meant to be quite big though? She's quite small overall - it's her fluff that makes her look bigger. When you hold her she's tiny underneath (even skinnier now she's been on a diet, lol).


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Zippstar said:


> Aren't dwarf lops meant to be quite big though? She's quite small overall - it's her fluff that makes her look bigger. When you hold her she's tiny underneath (even skinnier now she's been on a diet, lol).


No Dwarf lops are not big  they are approx 4-5lb where as french is 10lb + alot of mixed lops are called Dwarf lops.

With the weight and the looks id say dwarfxmini


----------

